# Kinh Doanh cùng SACNHANH



## datdinh (16/1/22)

Dân gian có câu: “Cho nhau bạc triệu không bằng giới thiệu cách làm ăn” hay “cho con cá không bằng tặng cái cần câu”

Bạn muốn làm một cái gì đó? Bạn đang tìm một công việc không bị gò bó về thời gian, tiền bạc?
Bạn muốn kiếm thêm thu nhập, nhưng vốn không nhiều? Không biết làm gì? Cũng chưa có kinh nghiệm bán hàng? Hay bạn quan ngại rủi ro không bán được hàng và giải quyết tồn kho và mất tiền vào khoản này?
Bạn không muốn phụ thuộc vào chồng hay gia đình, muốn thoải mái chi tiêu, muốn khẳng định bản thân, thậm chí muốn thử sức mình ở một lĩnh vực mới?





_Nhịp sống hối hả và đại dịch covid khiến chúng ta ưu tiên lối sống nhanh, khỏe và an toàn._
Tháng 11/2021 Công ty AMF ra mắt sản phẩm mới với thương hiệu SACNHANH, SACNHANH là dịch vụ cho thuê pin sạc di động, cơ chế vận hành tự động, với ba tiêu chí: An toàn, Nhanh chóng và Tiện lợi.




Pin sạc có các chứng chỉ của MFI, CE, FCC, ROSH, UN, bảo vệ nguồn pin điện thoại của người sử dụng không bị chai pin, không lo cháy nổ. Chỉ với 2s là có thể scan lấy pin và sử dụng, chỉ cần 30 phút pin sạc lên đến 60- 80%. Trạm sạc với lộ trình phủ sóng toàn quốc cho phép người dùng lấy pin nơi này và trả pin nơi khác. Pin sạc di động SACNHANH được cầm theo tay. Tiết kiệm thời gian, tiết kiệm chi phí, thoải mái trải nghiệm.




Pin sạc di động SACNHANH mong muốn đưa sản phẩm và dịch vụ đến gần hơn với người sử dụng, và đem đến cho người dùng một phong cách sống mới, một trãi nghiệm thực, đơn giản và tiện lợi, góp phần xây dựng Thành phố thông minh.
Liên hệ cùng chúng tôi và trở thành Cộng Tác Viên của SACNHANH ngay hôm nay để bắt đầu công việc kinh doanh kiếm thêm thu nhập ngay tại nhà của mình ngay bây giờ! Bắt đầu “khởi nghiệp” từ những điều đơn giản nhất. THÊM nguồn THU NHẬP, ngoài ra đến với SACNHANH – BẠN ĐƯỢC:

Đào tạo và hướng dẫn bán hàng chuyên nghiệp
Tặng 2h sạc ngay khi giới thiệu được thành viên mới
Kinh doanh trên nền tảng của App SACNHANH
Hưởng các chính sách kinh doanh và các sự kiện được tổ chức bởi công ty AMF.





Quan trọng khi trờ thành cộng tác viên SACNHANH – BẠN:

Không cần bỏ vốn nhiều một lúc, bắt đầu từ 200.000 đồng
Làm chủ khung thời gian làm việc của mình
Không lo giải quyết nguồn hàng và hàng tồn kho
Không cần di chuyển – mô hình cộng tác viên kinh doanh giờ sạc của SACNHANH có thể phủ sóng mối quan hệ của bạn trên toàn quốc.
Đặc biệt cả bạn và người dùng đều được tặng gói bảo hiểm tai nạn toàn diện 24/24 của Bảo hiểm BSH (Sài gòn – Hà nội) chỉ từ 20K với giá trị bồi thường lên đến 400 triệu.





Trong bối cảnh dịch bệnh COVID-19 ảnh hưởng nặng nề đến Kinh tế – Xã hội của đất nước, để có một công việc ý nghĩa và nguồn thu nhập ổn định, có thể nói đây là thời điểm tuyệt vời để sống và kinh doanh.
Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để biết thêm chi tiết:
*CÔNG TY CP TRUYỀN THÔNG MẶT TIỀN Á CHÂU(AMF)*
75 Hoàng Văn Thụ, Phường 15, Quận Phú Nhuận, Tp. HCM
Hotline/zalo: 0855 93 93 94
Website: Sạc nhanh
Fanpage: Sacnhanh


----------

